# Teichgrube



## cuddles (30. Apr. 2010)

Hallo!

Unser Teichbau geht langsam voran...
Die Grube ist nun ausgehoben. Der Teich soll für die Fischis Wintertauglich sein. Die tiefste Stelle ist jetzt bei 1,20m. 
Damit wir die Tiefe bei der geringen Fläche die uns zur Verfügung steht erreichen konnten mussten die Wände ganz schön steil werden...
Meine Frage, kann man das so lassen? Oder ist es eher schlecht, wenn es so steil nach unten geht???? 

Liebe Grüße
Cuddles


----------



## Christian und Frauke (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrube*

Hallo Cuddles,
Mach den Teich so groß und Tief wie möglich steile Wände sind o.k wenn der Boden nicht abrutscht
Achte drauf das Du die Flachwasserzonen nicht zu schräg machst damit Du Platz für Wasserpflanzen hast:smoki
Sollen Fische in den Teich und wenn welche?
Ist Cuddles Dein Vorname?
Erzähl doch noch etwas mehr was das für ein Teich werden soll


----------



## cuddles (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrube*

Guten Morgen!
Mein Vorname ist Mascha. Wie schon bei meiner Frage zur Kapillarsperre berichtet, habe ich vor ein paar Jahren in einer spontanen Rettungsaktion drei Goldfische vor der Kanalisation gerettet. Da Zeit und Geld knapp waren wurde ein Plastikbecken angeschafft. Anscheinend haben ich die drei da sehr wohl gfühlt und sich vermehrt. Für ein kleines Becken natürlich nicht optimal...Einige der kleinen konnte ich vermitteln, 11 sind mir geblieben. Sind jetzt also insgesamt noch 14 Goldis. Momentan sind sie im Winterquartier im Keller. Auch ein Plastikbecken. Nicht luxuriös, aber besser als erfrieren!
Zumindest soll jetzt ein Folienteich entstehen Leider haben wir zwecks Beeten und Bäumen nicht so viel Raum zur Erweiterung (wie auf dem Bild oben schon etwas zu erkennen)
Die Tiefste Stelle ist jetzt 1,20m. In den Flachwasserzonen sind ein paar "Stufen" für Wasserpflanzen eingearbeitet. Richtig steil nach unten geht es ab 60cm bis halt runter zu einem Meter mit ungefähr 65Grad Gefälle. Und die eine Hälfte ist von oben an Steil, da hier kein weiterer Platz nach aussen ist um eine Flachwasserzone zu bauen. Denke nicht, dass die Wände abrutschen  
Am Ende soll es ein kleiner Teich für meine Fischherde und ein paar Pflänzchen werden. Nichts spektakuläres.
Teichfolie überlegen wir zwischen PVC 1,0mm und EPDM 1,15mm. Vlies 500er.
Die Uferrandgestaltung wird entweder klassisch mit Wall und Graben oder mittels Teichrandsystem, da sind wir uns auch noch nicht sicher.

Na gut, soviel erstmal zum Teich.
Über Anregungen und Tipps bin ich jederzeit dankbar, da ich wirklich so gar keine Ahnung hab... :?

Liebe Grüße
Mascha


----------



## Klausile (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrube*

Hallo Mascha,

dein Teich sieht so aus, wie die Grube die auf meinem Grundstück vorhanden war, als wir eingezogen sind - echt nichts für nen Fischteich.
Für Wasserpflanzen reicht eine Stufe bis -20 cm. Für tiefere Stellen gibt es eh kaum Pflanzen.
Also würde ich dir Raten nur am Rand eine Stufe für Pflanzen zu machen und den Rest so tief es eben geht.

Wie habt Ihr denn vor zu filtern? Das solltet Ihr ebenfalls schon einplanen - noch ist es recht einfach was daran zu tun. Ich selbst habe einen Bodenablauf, dieser führt über ein 100er Rohr in ein neben dem Teich eingegegrabenen Regenfass. Dies dient als Pumpenkammer - das heist darin liegt die Pumpe die das Wasser dann in den Filter pumpt. Das ist auf jeden Fall besser als die Pumpe direkt in den Teich zu legen. 
Noch besser wäre natürlich ein Filter kpl. in Schwerkraft - aber da braucht man viel lust zum buddeln und eben noch mehr Platz.

Schreib doch mal was zu den Maßen - wie lang und wie breit ist der Teich denn im Moment?
Ich habe mich bei meinem Teich für die EPDM Folie entschieden und bin bis heute sehr zufrieden damit. Allerdings werde ich in den nächsten ein oder zwei Jahren noch mal umbauen, dann wird der Teich mind. 2 Meter tief mit senkrechen Wänden. Da werde ich dann die Abdichtung vom Fachmann einschweißen lassen. So ganz ohne Falten ist die Pflege doch wesentlich einfacher.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## cuddles (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrube*

Hallo!

Mit den steilen Wänden war es uns dann doch zu heikel und wir haben uns dazu entschlossen, dass nun doch das Beet weichen muß 
Haben also letztes WE ordentlich geschaufelt :muede
Die Wände sind jetzt nicht mehr so steil und der Umfang hat sich dementsprechend auch erweitert. Der Umriss ist jetzt fertig, nur die Tiefe haben wir noch nicht wieder erreicht.
Die Maße an der jeweils breitesten und längsten Stelle ist jetzt ca 3,30m x 3,40m
Für die meisten hier wahrscheinlich lächerlich...  naja, aber es ist zumindest größer als das olle Becken, was die Fischis vorher hatten!
An Technik würden wir das beibehalten, was wir bis jetzt hatten. Ist ein Standard Außenfilter und die Pumpe würde im Teich stehen. Optisch stört mich das nicht. Muß nochmal genau gucken, ob der Filter für die Wassermenge ausreicht, ansonsten wird ein anderer angeschafft. Auf jeden Fall wirds was ohne Bodenablauf.

Unser Untergrund ist sehr Steinig und verwurzelt, darum wirds auf jeden fall 500er Vlies. Wegen der Folie sind wir uns noch nicht ganz einig, wird aber wohl die EPDM, macht bei Teichbedarf24 einen Unterschied von 100Euro und das lohnt denke ich, die zu investieren!?
Mit dem Teichrandsystem konnten wir uns auch noch nicht so richtig anfreunden. Spart sicherlich etwas an Platz (was bei uns natürlich von Vorteil ist) aber ein kleiner Wall und hinten dran dann ein kleiner Graben ist bestimmt auch machbar...mal sehen.
Hier noch einige Fotos von der "Beetentfernung". Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter am WE wieder mit, dass wir weitermachen können 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## cuddles (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrube*

So,Grübchen ist soweit fertig. "Tiefe" von 1,20m ist erreicht und alles ist entwurzelt und entkernt (bzw. entsteint). Morgen wird dann nachm Feierabend alles festgestampft (wenns Wetter mitspielt) und dann kommt der Sand und es geht Schritt für Schritt weiter 
Einige Probleme seh ich aber schon auf uns zukommen...
Da an einem Randstück (dem zum Haus hin) relativ wenig Platz zwischen Teichrand und Beet mit Pfirsichbäumchen drinnen ist, wirds problematisch einen kleinen Wall zu bauen und einen Graben zu buddeln (als Kapillarsperre) 
Weiterhin ist es extrem abschüssig. An der flachsten Rasenkante gemessen beträgt die Tiefe nun 1,20m. Gegenüber, von der höchsten Rasenkante aus gemessen beträgt die Tiefe ca. 1,45m.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen beim Teichbau gemacht??? Wenn ja, wie wurde das Problem behoben? :?
Hinterher ein schiefer Wasserpegel is ja net wirklich schick...

Hier noch ein paar Bildchen. Einmal das alte Becken (das allerdings aufm Kopf steht) und unser ausgehobenes Grübchen.


----------



## Annett (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrube*

Hallo.

Kannst Du Dein Problem etwas verdeutlichen? Skizze/Foto? Irgendwie steht ich gerade auf der Leitung. 

Im Übrigen finde ich die erste Schräge viel zu steil. Dort hält kein Substrat.... wie willst Du da Pflanzen ansiedeln?


----------



## Pammler (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrube*

Vielleicht kannst du damit den Rand gestalten:

http://www.teichbedarf-rostock.de/shop/start.htm?teichbau_teichrandsystem_teichrandband.htm

http://www.netmeile.de/teichfolie/pvc-teichfolie/teichfolie_12410310.html

http://www.teichfolie.de/index.php/....html/XTCsid/1eeeb0d28deffc6c0e5a532d0a0783bb

http://www.teichbedarf24.de/categories-group-66-a-Teichrandsystem_.html

Sind Beispiele. So Ähnlich hab ich meinen gemacht, ich habe selbes problem zur Konifere hin.


----------



## cuddles (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrube*

@annett
Problem ist der Platz, den wir nicht haben. Noch eine funktionierende Kapillarsperre hinkriegen erscheint mir ziemlich schwierig. Wall und Graben wären wahrscheinlich zu breit, da ziemlich nah neben dem Teich Mauer, Beet, Baum etc. sind, darum such ich eine platzsparende Lösung.
Weiterhin ist der Teich momentan "schief", sprich, die eine Hälfte liegt höher als die andere. Müssen also noch einiges angleichen. 
Die eine Schräge ist relativ steil, ist richtig. Sollte da nichts wachsen können gibts immer noch Pflanzentaschen...wie gesagt, mehr ist leider aus Platzmangel nicht möglich 

@Torsten
Ganz lieben Dank für die Links.  So ein System wäre wirklich angebracht für uns!!!  
Scheint ideal zu sein!
Hast du Fotos/Skizzen davon, wie du die Folie über/hinter diesem System angelegt/befestigt hast?
Was das angeht kann ich mir nämlich nichts vorstellen...:? Vlies und Folie drüber legen und dann??? 

Aktueller Teichbaustand:
Unsere Grube hat sich dank dem Regen letzte Nacht in einen See verwandelt. :shock
Die Folie (EPDM, 1,15mm) und 500er Vlies sind bestellt und hoffentlich schon auf dem Weg zu uns.
Momentan also Stillstand 1


----------



## Pammler (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrube*



cuddles schrieb:


> Hast du Fotos/Skizzen davon, wie du die Folie über/hinter diesem System angelegt/befestigt hast?
> Was das angeht kann ich mir nämlich nichts vorstellen...:? Vlies und Folie drüber legen und dann???


----------



## cuddles (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrube*

Das sieht doch gut aus! Auf jeden Fall ideal für unsere PLatzverhältnisse.
Das hier im Flohmarkt angebotene Teichradsystem wurde leider an jemand anderes abgegeben  wir werden es bei Teichbedarf24 bestellen.

@ Torsten: 
Noch eine Frage: Laut deiner Skizze gibt es dann ja keinen direkten Ufergraben. Geht das so? Oder muß man dann von einer Kapillarwirkung der Umgebung ausgehen??? Zwecks des Platzmangels wär ich natürlich nicht böse drüber, wenn kein Ufergraben sein muß, aber wenn am Ende ständig Wasser ausm Teich gezogen wird, ist es ja auch nicht schön...

Dann erstmal noch einen schönen sonnigen Sonntag,
glg
Mascha


----------



## Pammler (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichgrube*

Hier ab Beitrag #23

3. Bild in Annetts Beitrag
habe ich mich angelehnt.

Die Folie steht senkrecht nach oben, darf nur nicht überwuchert werden und ich laß sie 1cm über das Bodenniveau rausschauen, wenn ich sie nächstes Jahr abschneide. Vorerst lege ich sie nach hinten um, wegen der Reseve für das Setzen des Bodens. Die paar Liter Kapillarvelust verkrafte ich dieses Jahr.


----------



## cuddles (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichgrube*

Guten morgen miteinander! 

Wir haben mittlerweile einTeichrandband installiert und am Donnerstag wurde Flies verlegt.
Freitag wurde die Folie verlegt, dabei sind einige Falten endstanden...
Hab nun schon öfter gelesen, dass man die Falten zu einer großen ziehen soll.
Bei uns sind es drei mittelgroße.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das so gut ist...teilweise ist Wasser drunter und bildet eine Höhle.
Optisch ist mir das relativ wurscht, wichtiger ist mir, dass die Folie einige Winter überlebt und es den Goldfischen gut geht.
Hänge ein paar Bilder an und würd mich über konstruktive Kritik freuen, bzw. über: "Das geht so!" :beten1


Liebe Grüße
Mascha   :cu


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichgrube*

füll mal auf  
die kleinen Falten sollten sich noch weggdrücken durch den Wasserdruck..
mit den großen Falten legen ist richtig, in den Höhlen sammelt sich zwar Schmutz , aber ... 

also ich denk ma deine Goldis fühlen sich bestimmt richtig gut in dem Teich und werden direkt Runden drehen 


achso seh gerade da liegt ja ein schlauch im teich ..


----------



## Pammler (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichgrube*

Ich habe Falten ohne Ende. Aber das stört mich nicht. Ich habe am Rand Ufermatte drüber und ... weg waren sie!


----------



## cuddles (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichgrube*

Johey!

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Jetzt bin ich erstma wieder beruhigt!
Man hat ja so viel Angst das auf der Zielgeraden noch spontan was schiefgeht und alles umsonst war 


Wasser-Marsch-Kommando zum Rest befüllen wurde erteilt und es läuft, und läuft und läuft...

Ufermatte werden wir auch noch drüberlegen!
Bin so gespannt aufs Enderegebnis 

Also, Danke nochmal!


----------



## Majaberlin (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichgrube*

Hallo Mascha, das sieht wirklich schon sehr schön aus!

Wir hatten auch viele Falten, die sich aber durch den Wasserdruck schön angelegt haben und hatten die ganzen Jahre keine Probleme damit. Wir hatten dann noch Steinfolie drüber, die schwamm z T. ein klein wenig auf und die Hohlräume wurden von allem möglichen Getier gerne angenommen. Beim neuen Teich nehmen wir auch Ufermatte.

Ich bin auch schon gespannt auf dein Endergebnis - jetzt kommt ja die Feinarbeit und das Dekorieren macht doch am meisten Spaß! Das wünsch ich dir und freu mich schon auf neue Fotos!


----------

